# People Ask Really Stupid Questions..



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Awhile ago I took Jaws to a regular party that my parents friends have every year. It's tradition of the sort. So being as how Jaws is still young I took him with me. I use a gentle leader(halter/head collar) on him. I had people ask me if I had a muzzle on him to keep him from biting people. In my head im thinking "Really? Ya tard!" But I have to sit there and explain that it is not a muzzle and he could bite if he wanted, along with eating, drinking and panting. Although my favorite question of the evening was. "Has he ever bit anyone?" Lets take the time to think this through... he is 3 months old. -___- I swear some people! Yes my 3 month old PUPPY is a vicious monster and he has already ripped off people's arms:snap: . Lol like really, what do they expect me to say to them? It's so hard to hold back what you are really thinking when they are just so dumb. But of course it was a party with people my parents know, so I had to be nice. As he gets older and if bully traits become more noticeable I wonder if people will start to react worse, or even ask more unbearable questions. :stick:

I mean I have heard my fair share of stories about people. Such as my boss, they own a Pure bred American Pit Bull Terrier, and a Pitbull mix. We attend the classic cars show, since my boss has a classic and my dad has many. Some of the car shows actually shun their Pitbulls and wont let them in. Or I have even heard stories about people bringing there bully's to dog parks and being chased off or screamed at but crazy people that don't know anything.

It kind of reminds me of racism, but for dogs. And it's even sadder to think that Pitbulls will never be seen equally.


----------



## BrindlePitPrincess (Jun 18, 2012)

I had Athena (12 weeks old) in the car at a gas station. The attendant looked at me and said, "she ain't a man-eater is she. Man she looks mean. She'll tear someone's face off when she gets big." Just smile and walk away.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

BrindlePitPrincess said:


> I had Athena (12 weeks old) in the car at a gas station. The attendant looked at me and said, "she ain't a man-eater is she. Man she looks mean. She'll tear someone's face off when she gets big." Just smile and walk away.


Did he seem like he was joking? Lol If someone were to say that to me about Jaws, I would tell them to stick their hand in and find out.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If you want to own a Bulldog you have to have thick skin. We all have had at least one negative experience. Some of us bite our tongues and some of us speak up. Others, like myself ask my dog if he'd like a belly rub while a person who is scared of "pitbulls" is standing by watching. Some you can educate and some you can't. Just remember, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> If you want to own a Bulldog you have to have thick skin. We all have had at least one negative experience. Some of us bite our tongues and some of us speak up. Others, like myself ask my dog if he'd like a belly rub while a person who is scared of "pitbulls" is standing by watching. Some you can educate and some you can't. Just remember, you can't fix stupid.


I was prepared for this when I started looking for a pit. But I can recall back in middle school my parents had a pit/boxer and I brought him to school one afternoon to pick up my younger sister, well one of my own friends approached me and said. "I don't think it's safe to have him here, he might bite someone." Mind you my friend and I were about 14. I even knew back then that APBT were looked down upon. Yet that dog never bit anyone in his 14 yrs of life. Yet he looked like a killer, I guess.

And I can totally agree with you! Trying to fix stupid people will only drive you insane.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

OMG Jaws101 I had the same thing happen to me. Many times! I also use the gentle leader (halti) collar for my pup. He is now seven months. I get asked if he is going to bite or I even get people who go out of their way to walk around him and away from him. The worse was in petco, I had the employees look at me like "why are you bringing an aggressive dog here" when they sell this at their store, they should know what it is used for! I have to tell everyone that with this collar he could bark, bite, or even yawn if he wanted to. Its for control during walking and not to tame an aggressive dog. I had one lady say "omg how mean of you to muzzle him, if you want him not to chew just train him not to." -___- IDIOTS! What is sad is I was asked when Kai was 3 months if he would bite and my response was the same, he is a 3 month old puppy! Its a shame how much discrimination there is towards this breed. I see little dogs barking and snarling and strangers say awww how cute but look at a calm behaved pit, rottie or a doberman and say omg so mean!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear ya, I hate that crap too. Like Ecko said, you need a thick skin. What REALLY makes me mad are the people who come up (this has happened more than once), tell me how handsome my boy is and then ask me what kind of dog he is, and I go into my speech and say he is a mutt and they push and I say well uneducated people think he is a pit bull and they pull their hand back like they were bite. One even said but he looks so sweet and happy? yeah you IDIOT cause he is sweet and happy! 

I try to make it a positive, its nice to walk down the street and have the sidewalk all to myself, everyone gets out of my way, lol. It also helps for the ignorant people, I got a new neighbor move in, you know you gotta break in new neighbors in the city. 2 days in a row her dog was off leash, the second it was charging the ankle biter next door. I went to her door and said my dog doesn't like other animals running up on him he doesn't know, if your dog is going to try to do that to me you need to know this so if anything happens you are aware there is a leash law and it would not be my or my dogs fault. Good thing is I have not seen her dog off leash since. 

If this is your first pup, wait, you will get some comments that make you want to kick their ass I am sure, lol. BUT don't do it, giving the impression owners are as bad as "these pit bulls" isn't a good look either lol


----------



## BrindlePitPrincess (Jun 18, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> Did he seem like he was joking? Lol If someone were to say that to me about Jaws, I would tell them to stick their hand in and find out.


He was not joking, he's just an idiot.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah its pretty darn sad that people view these dogs this way. We celebrated the 4th of July at my parents house and Odin came with us, he was the first dog welcomed at my parents house since they moved there in 1988 . Everyone loved him but I still had to do some educating. Like i told my dads best friend Odin was a pit bull type dog, he responded "not a pit bull type dog, he is a pit bull!" But he listened intently when I explained that he's most likely an AmBully type mix and that there are about 10 diff breeds the media calls "pit bull". Then a neighbor set off an M-80 in the street and my brother in law saw Odins ears perk up and come to attention, I knew a question was coming. "Will he attack if u tell him too?"  huh? My answer "not attack no. I can get him to attack his food bowl if I tell him 'get it!' "

I guess what im gettin at is this, grow some thick skin, make the best of it, and be responsible for the best dog u'll ever know. At the end of the day everyone loved Odin and knew he was a big blue mush of a dog.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I already have thick skin, since I own a mustang. People out here think these horses are trash horses so I hear all sorts of comments but she is the best horse any of them have seen. So I now own a 2nd misfit so to speak XD well misunderstood as mustangs are. 

But yeah I plan on making him one of the best dogs, he is my first pitbull, all the others have been small dogs. So it's going to be quite the learning experience for me and him, but I will enjoy it.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I am def learning to have a tough skin. I have wanted to lash out and correct so many people but instead I have smiled and walked away hoping that they see what an amazing dog they can be. Once this ladies small pekinese looking dog bit my dog and kai just yelped and hid between my legs. She didnt even apologize and didnt even acknowledge that her small "cute" dog was DA and should be monitored when out on walks (she had her back to him and he lashed out at my dog while we were walking by) All I could think is how much of a scene it would be if it was the other way around or if my dog did react and bite back. So so so sad.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't call him a "pit bull." just say he is a mix breed dog as you really have no idea what he *could * be  

Also these dogs do not belong at dog parks so its actually a good thing that people are wanting the folks who bring their bully breeds to leave! It's a disaster waiting to happen. 

But I totally hear ya on the ignorance of people. Last year I was walking a foster dog who was a bully breed as well as a super shy lab mix and I passed a children's park. All these kids come up to us wanting to pet the dogs. The bully mix is loving all the attention and the kids loved her. The lab mix I just had off to the side since he was shy. Well, one of the parents comes up and tells the kids, "that Pitbull may love you now but some day it's going to turn and kill you! This dog (pointing to the lab mix) is the best and most loyal dog, you should be petting him."
I seriously wanted to:stick:


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am not ashamed of what he is, so I will tell people the he is a pitbull mix. Just as I do with my horse. I know people will make faces and comments but that is their fault that they are uneducated. He is what he is and will never change.

It is sad that they don't educate themselves a little more. Pitbulls are lovely and loyal dogs. 

As for the dog parks, just because they have some sort of bully breed in them doesn't mean that they can't go to a dog park. Not all of them are prone to snapping. They have just as much of a right as other dogs to go to dog parks. I just don't trust the germs at dog parks to take my Jaws yet.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i was at a gas station once and left the windows rolled down ..... i was like 25ft from my car getting a pack of smokes .....and this chick rolls up walking kinda like avoiding my car ...and says : is he gonna jump out and bite me?? ..... so i told her it was more likely that i would do that instead ..... she laughed and i told her pit bulls arent aggressive to people at all ...she wanted nothing to do with him ...... do i go home and worry? nah... eff her 


another time i was at a dog park (yes I have heard all the sermons on dog parks , ty) and this yuppy guy comes up to me and says ....nice pitbull he has a big head..... youre breeding him??? 

im like huh??? breeding him???? the eff do i need 8 puppies running around the house for??? no man ... and i just walked away but i did want to clock him but hey, if my dog shows no aggression ever how can I do that in front of him lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pit bull is two word btw and they do not belong anywhere near dog parks. It's setting them up for failure not to mention your risking getting your dog taken away. Being as APBTs are generally dog aggressive and don't want or need doggy friends there's really no need anyways. Even if you have the sweetest most well behaved dog it's not a good idea. Say your at the dog park and your dog gets attacked YOU will be the one blamed simply because of what your dog looks like. Say he's attacked and is only defending himself but it won't matter. The pit bull is always at fault, it's not right or fair but it's true. Why even put him in that situation. 
And COACH is totally right you shouldn't call him a pit bull. We all try so hard to educate the public on what an APBT really is. All the mislabeling and calling mixed dogs pit bulls is one of our biggest problems. The whole reason people thing APBTs are vicious and the dog bite stats are so high is because they classify every big headed muscular dog and mix bred dog as a pit bull. Since you actually have no clue what he is you can't really say he's a pit bull or pit bull mix. There are so many bully breeds and breeds with those similar features it's highly possible he has no APBT blood in him at all but rather a mix of other breeds with the same features.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I take my pup to the park (human park) and kids are so stoked to see him and he's even happier but most of their parents are a different story. They dramatically pick their kids up and basically run off. I feel indifferent about it. He is an amazing dog awesome with all people even the jerks. They're the ones missing out, and will never know just how great he is. Which means more loving for me, the non idiotic people, and the kids of the non idiotic people.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

notice i spelled it pit bull the 1st time and pitbull the second time..... i was quoting the yuppy on the last one .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> notice i spelled it pit bull the 1st time and pitbull the second time..... i was quoting the yuppy on the last one .


Oh I wasn't replying to you  I know you know what I'm talking about


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

oh in that case the jury will disregard the witnesses last comment


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> oh in that case the jury will disregard the witnesses last comment


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I find it kind of contradicting in a way. So you say I should not be allowed to call my pup a pit mix? Ah, but what if in the end he actually is mixed with pit bull. No one knows exactly, so it is neither wrong nor right to call him a pit mix. 

All dogs are social creatures. And the more socializing they get the better. I dont think I will ever take my pup to a dog park, they are just gross. But if someone has a well socialized bully they should be allowed to take their dog to a dog park without any problems. After all it is just a dog park, for all dogs. You could say the same for any breed of dog for that matter. Say you take a doby to a dog park, or a rotti. They are just as likely to snap, getting picked on, or even blamed. If you have one of the dogs listed as a dangerous breed then there are plenty more that can easily be blamed for anything that happens. It just comes with the dogs, and that fact that people are stupid and uneducated. Like I know myself that I can never go to a public place with Jaws off the leash, just because of the way he looks. I could take my previous dog a golden/lab anywhere without a leash, all because people liked what he was. 

It is just up to the responsible owners to know how to properly handle the bully breeds. It is not the dogs fault, but people. Bully breeds should not sit around and suffer do to other people and there scolding looks. Owners should be proud to know they have a good breed of dog, and should not be ashamed to let that dog live as any other dog would. As for going to dog parks though, I think bringing a camera along is always a good idea. Just in case.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

the name calling of the dog .....if u are really that interested have it dna tested or w/e u can do to somewhat narrow down the possibilities....idk

as far as off leash..... i take my year old apbt to work and when i walk him i dont use a leash....if he sees someone in the parking lot he ll go chase em until he can get his licks in..... a couple of workers once ran for their lives as i was laughing my ass off because they had no idea.... i squared it with them and we had good laughs.... 

if u take the time to just talk to people like normal human beings and just say the basic.... "listen pit bulls are not human aggressive dogs....they are the most lovable creatures .... i get samson to just be him and samson is basically a little puppy in a year old 62lbs body ....... he adores everyone and will run to every person with an enthusiasm unlike i have ever seen before.... and u know i have 30 employees that i know for a fact i have changed their perspective of what an american pit bull terrier is and just how lovable they are


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

rodrigo said:


> the name calling of the dog .....if u are really that interested have it dna tested or w/e u can do to somewhat narrow down the possibilities....idk
> 
> as far as off leash..... i take my year old apbt to work and when i walk him i dont use a leash....if he sees someone in the parking lot he ll go chase em until he can get his licks in..... a couple of workers once ran for their lives as i was laughing my ass off because they had no idea.... i squared it with them and we had good laughs....
> 
> if u take the time to just talk to people like normal human beings and just say the basic.... "listen pit bulls are not human aggressive dogs....they are the most lovable creatures .... i get samson to just be him and samson is basically a little puppy in a year old 62lbs body ....... he adores everyone and will run to every person with an enthusiasm unlike i have ever seen before.... and u know i have 30 employees that i know for a fact i have changed their perspective of what an american pit bull terrier is and just how lovable they are


That is awesome!  Thats what I want to try to do, spread the reality of this breed to others and teach them what they are really about!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

No one is ever saying not to socialize your dog. the problem is people think socialization has to do with other dogs and that isn't the case. They need people places things noises atmosphere CONTROLLED meetings with other dogs and owners you know and trust. You never ever know what might happen. BSL happens because people go places and put their dogs into situations that could be avoided and something happens. It's then on the news as a pit bull. You said your dog could or could not be mixed with a pit bull right? There is only one breed called the pit bull. It's the American pit bull terrier. If you don't know what your dog is for sure it's a mutt or a Bull dog. If more people realized this when they put there dogs into situations that might set them up to fail then BSL would not be dangerous. I say no dogs, ESPECIALLY ones that society deems "dangerous" should be at dog parks. I don't pick on bully breeds. I pick on dog parks lol. Disease like you said but more an in controlled environment with other dogs and owners I do no know. Same way I would never send my dog off to doggie day care or have someone dog sit who did not agree with me. Why put your dogs life in another persons hands? That is what it is.

We try and educate people one by one on here. We all do it IRL when we meet someone. We understand society, rescues, media, shelters feel the need to put a label on a dog. That is the problem. Most reported attacks in the media are a pit bull or pit bull mix. It's not fair since the American Pit Bull Terrier is NOT what attacked. 

In 2010 33 fatalities by dogs. 31 we originally identified as pit bulls by the media and even in some cases their owners. Only 2, TWO were by American Pit Bull Terriers after the canine research people completed their investigations. NOT ONE news outlet retracted their story that it was not indeed a pit bull (and I apologize but I'm on my phone and can't find the actual name or the report right now but if you search here its been posted) side note none of the fatalities were family dogs and all were intact. 

I understand that most people who look at my dog would call me a liar (and have) when I tell them he is a mutt. But I don't care. They are the ones who are wrong. Can you tell from my picture what ethnicity I am? Why can you tell it about a dog you have no clue where it's grandparents and great grandparents were? There is only one breed that has earned the right to be called a pit bull and that is the American Pit Bull Terrier. If you do not know the history behind your dog, and you do not KNOW what he is, calling him a pit bull is not correct.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

These threads seem to spiral off topic really fast, don't they? Just an observation.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> I am not ashamed of what he is, so I will tell people the he is a pitbull mix.
> 
> As for the dog parks, just because they have some sort of bully breed in them doesn't mean that they can't go to a dog park. Not all of them are prone to snapping. They have just as much of a right as other dogs to go to dog parks. I just don't trust the germs at dog parks to take my Jaws yet.


First off, it's a shame these dogs are even mixed with cur dogs (non ApBT's).
They should never be bred to another breed. 
What, you want a "pit bull?" There is only the American (pit) Bull Terrier. 
Any mix is not worthy of being labeled with pit dogs. They are what give the true breed a bad name.
Along with their owners!

You say you're wanting to educate the ignorant, yet you haven't educated yourself.
"Bully" breeds are a modern term. And ApBT's ARE NOT BULLY's!
BULLY's ARE NOT ApBT's!

Now as for dog parks, you're kidding, right!?
If you know anything about the ApBT, you know they can turn on at any time, 
and that some are just slow starters. 
All it takes is one incident to give a bad label to the breed for ten years.
If you want a dog that will be fine at a dog park, GET YOURSELF A Poodle.
ApBT's desire to fight, not because they are trained to, but because it is born in them.
Whatever comes from genetics can NEVER be changed! 
Don't be one of them fools who thinks they can change nature...
If there is any ApBT blood in there, he does not belong at a dog park! PERIOD!

And your dog is an unknown...don't label it something you want it to be.
"Pit mix?" Come on, any mix is a mutt, officially.
But in ApBT circles, it will never be an ApBT. Plain and simple.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> I find it kind of contradicting in a way. So you say I should not be allowed to call my pup a pit mix? Ah, but what if in the end he actually is mixed with pit bull. No one knows exactly, so it is neither wrong nor right to call him a pit mix.
> 
> All dogs are social creatures. And the more socializing they get the better. I dont think I will ever take my pup to a dog park, they are just gross. But if someone has a well socialized bully they should be allowed to take their dog to a dog park without any problems. After all it is just a dog park, for all dogs. You could say the same for any breed of dog for that matter. Say you take a doby to a dog park, or a rotti. They are just as likely to snap, getting picked on, or even blamed. If you have one of the dogs listed as a dangerous breed then there are plenty more that can easily be blamed for anything that happens. It just comes with the dogs, and that fact that people are stupid and uneducated. Like I know myself that I can never go to a public place with Jaws off the leash, just because of the way he looks. I could take my previous dog a golden/lab anywhere without a leash, all because people liked what he was.
> 
> It is just up to the responsible owners to know how to properly handle the bully breeds. It is not the dogs fault, but people. Bully breeds should not sit around and suffer do to other people and there scolding looks. Owners should be proud to know they have a good breed of dog, and should not be ashamed to let that dog live as any other dog would. As for going to dog parks though, I think bringing a camera along is always a good idea. Just in case.


This has to be a joke I'm reading here........therefore I won't reply!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

cant you breed out dog aggression after picking the right parents of every generation to achieve a dog that was less dog aggressive at least? 

an apbt s temperament might be genetic but there was nothing genetic about taking a dog and making him fight and then breed only the most vicious or cunning fighters which of course would have to be rabid beasts ........ if it was bred into them...why is it so impossible to breed it out of them ?


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Goemon said:


> *You say you're wanting to educate the ignorant, yet you haven't educated yourself.
> "Bully" breeds are a modern term. And ApBT's ARE NOT BULLY's!
> BULLY's ARE NOT ApBT's!
> *


Was that for me? I hope not. I dont call my dog a pit bull and although my dog may be mixed with some kind of bully and is not a full blood APBT doesn't mean that I cannot educate others on their lack of understanding of the breed. Just sayin.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

ames said:


> I understand that most people who look at my dog would call me a liar (and have) when I tell them he is a mutt. But I don't care. They are the ones who are wrong. Can you tell from my picture what ethnicity I am? Why can you tell it about a dog you have no clue where it's grandparents and great grandparents were? There is only one breed that has earned the right to be called a pit bull and that is the American Pit Bull Terrier. If you do not know the history behind your dog, and you do not KNOW what he is, calling him a pit bull is not correct.


I get called out on saying my pup is a boxer/lab/pit mix. I usually just say mutt and get the response "he looks like a full pit." in which I reply "and what exactly does that look like?" lol. The best are people who dont want to say that so they say "oh my, he looks so muscular..." which I already know where that is going...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow you really just don't get it at all do you. I never once said that they should be locked away and not treated like dogs. That's just stupid. I myself have a DA APBT. He goes out in public all the time. He's required to be off leash durring sports also like dock diving and I have never had any issues with my dog ever. That's because he was always well socialized and trained. He's not lacking in any way and is a very happy dog. He doesn't need to have doggy friends and go to dog parks. 
While yes it's true that any other breed can bite or attack those other breeds are not demonized and killed daily like APBTs are. Those breeds are not making media headlines. There are people out there seeking these stories and blowing them up, pushing BSL every day. As owners of the breed we are responsible for not letting it happen and keeping our dogs safe. Unless your dog is highly trained and in a sport or activity I don't think they should just be running around off leash anyways. That's why we have leash laws duh. 
Say you have your dog off leash and someone is walking by with their dog on leash. Your dog runs up to their being friendly and wanting to play only the other is not friendly and bites your dog. That's YOUR fault!! If your dog gets attacked and is only defending himself, your dog is going to be the one blamed all on his looks and will be taken away. These things can and do happen every day!! Good dog get taken and killed every day!!! It is YOUR responsibility to that dog to make sure he stays safe and these things don't happen to him. It's up to you to keep him away from potentially dangerous situations. 
No one is saying not to take your dog our in public or to not socialize him. Keeping up on socialization is a good thing. Just don't put him in positions that set him up for failure. Take him to regular parks where you can have nice leashed walks. There you can socialize with other people, children, and on leash you have better control for calmly greating other dogs as well. There are a ton of fun activities you can do with out just running around off leash.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Commenting on the OP:

I do have a thick skin, and ocassionally I secretly like to mess with prejudiced, ignorant people for entertainment...

but I NEVER get the opportunity.

I take Veronica everywhere with me; pet stores (when they're not crowded), outdoor restaurants, the dry cleaners, farmer's markets, art festivals - everywhere they allow dogs - where there are not loose dogs (she's not DA, but reactive if a dog were to get in her face; so we do the whole "Oh look a dog; aren't they WONDERFUL - have a treat, look at me, ignore the dog, shut your mouth" routine)

and she gets ALLOT of positive attention. People are always stopping to pet her; or commenting as they pass how sweet she looks and saying "Hi" to her.

They can usually identify her as a "pit bull" (she's UKC, technically very AST); but they stop me to tell me what a bad rap the dogs get...

I usually mention she's great with people but not so good with other dogs; and no one seems surprised or horrified to hear that. What I usually get is allot of stories about other breeds of dogs they own or know about that have been so bad with dogs (and untrained) that they couldn't be brought out in public.

I'm not certain if it's the area that I live in which is very dog friendly and does not seem to discrimante against any breeds; or if it has something to do with the fact that Veronica really does have a very sweet, very expressive face and most people think she is a puppy and are surprised to learn that she is 6.

But at any rate; just every once in awhile I really would enjoy a good verbal sparring with an idiot...but the opportunity does not present itself.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Jaws101 said:


> These threads seem to spiral off topic really fast, don't they? Just an observation.


Actually completely honest here, "people ask stupid questions" well when I see stupid comments I'm not going to ignore them on here especially.

Rodrigo - The age old debate if you can breed aggression out if it's been bred in... If you listened to the genetics doctor who was on PBLNR last week he feels he has figured it out. I'm not going to explain its once it was about 45 minutes long. Listen to the show im not sure im buying into it, but it suppors your points.

Until BSL is eradicated and all dogs are treated equal, you can NOT treat your dog like he is equal because it is their LIFE you are gambling with.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

kg420 - I never said he was going to be off the leash. I prefer him not to, for his sake not mine. He is still to young anyway. I mean yeah sure he listens really well but I don't feel the need to be like other people and take him everywhere without a leash. I prefer a little control. Especially since he eats a lot of junk.

Jazzy&Veronica- We used to get the same thing with ours that passed away. They would comment on how nice he was and how he looked like a good dog. Only because he actually was. But at least you are seeing more positive people, that is a plus.

Ames- "Actually completely honest here, "people ask stupid questions" well when I see stupid comments I'm not going to ignore them on here especially."

It's nice to know that you seem to think we are making stupid comments. -__- Confidence boost +1


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Goemon said:


> First off, it's a shame these dogs are even mixed with cur dogs (non ApBT's).
> They should never be bred to another breed.
> What, you want a "pit bull?" There is only the American (pit) Bull Terrier.
> Any mix is not worthy of being labeled with pit dogs. They are what give the true breed a bad name.
> ...


A bit rude much? And now I see why only a handful of people actually stick around on this site. I see the same usual people and this clearly shows why. Others have become discouraged and or chased off with comments and statements like these. Let me tell you a little secret, if you want to educate people, try to not be such and arse about it. You are not helping the breed anymore then the media with this kind of attitude.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

rodrigo said:


> cant you breed out dog aggression after picking the right parents of every generation to achieve a dog that was less dog aggressive at least?
> 
> an apbt s temperament might be genetic but there was nothing genetic about taking a dog and making him fight and then breed only the most vicious or cunning fighters which of course would have to be rabid beasts ........ if it was bred into them...why is it so impossible to breed it out of them ?


You mean is is possible to turn them into curs?
Of course, but who would want to make the breed what it is not?
These dogs were not ever "made" to fight...they were allowed to after bull baiting was banned.
The weak were culled and only the strong survived or were allowed to breed.
That is why health problems and temperament problems were rare in the old days.

Btw, whatever "vicious" means, that is an imaginary word among those who never understood the sport. 
Pit dogs had the most tolerable temperament with humans.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> A bit rude much? And now I see why only a handful of people actually stick around on this site. I see the same usual people and this clearly shows why. Others have become discouraged and or chased off with comments and statements like these. Let me tell you a little secret, if you want to educate people, try to not be such and arse about it. You are not helping the breed anymore then the media with this kind of attitude.


Well the soft approach always fails.
You have your ambitions and know what you're going to do.
For you to have the attitude "I'll take my dog to the park no matter what anyone says" 
shows me you aren't willing to listen and learn.

You found that rude? LOL
I can show you rude, but I choose not to.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Kai said:


> Was that for me? I hope not. I dont call my dog a pit bull and although my dog may be mixed with some kind of bully and is not a full blood APBT doesn't mean that I cannot educate others on their lack of understanding of the breed. Just sayin.


Did I quote you? No. If I have a message for you, you will know it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> A bit rude much? And now I see why only a handful of people actually stick around on this site. I see the same usual people and this clearly shows why. Others have become discouraged and or chased off with comments and statements like these. Let me tell you a little secret, if you want to educate people, try to not be such and arse about it. You are not helping the breed anymore then the media with this kind of attitude.


U need to stop and breathe for a second. Yes Goemons answer was a lil blunt. But there is a difference between blunt and rude. So let me tell u a lil secret as well, that thick skin everyone here was talking about, u need it on a forum too.

I've been here for a lil while now and have never had issues with rudeness. People here are gunna call it as they see it. And u don't come off as a box of roses on here either. Words are just words, u can't tell true meaning through written words.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> U need to stop and breathe for a second. Yes Goemons answer was a lil blunt. But there is a difference between blunt and rude. So let me tell u a lil secret as well, that thick skin everyone here was talking about, u need it on a forum too.
> 
> I've been here for a lil while now and have never had issues with rudeness. People here are gunna call it as they see it. And u don't come off as a box of roses on here either. Words are just words, u can't tell true meaning through written words.


:goodpost:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Agree Odin but I need to spread rep. 

I am sorry if I hurt your confidence. Please understand its became I am very passionate about this breed. Even though are dogs are not APBT they will be lumped in and when people don't take time to understand and read and learn from others experiences to try to prevent anything from happening something might happen. Something might not. But why take the risk? And I do not mean you are stupid just some of the comments were naive. My apologies. If people don't stick around its their choice. Is a good batch Of people who give their opinions no matter what. If you don't agree it's fine but people are going to comment when they disagree with your opinion and usually have experience to back it up instead of being new and wanting to learn all you can and knock on wood, had no problems! Hope it stays that way I really do. But what's wrong with keeping our dogs and other bull dog pups safest possible out of public spotlight just in case an accident might happen.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

"For you to have the attitude "I'll take my dog to the park no matter what anyone says"

Did I say that? No. I have never taken a dog to a dog park, why would I start now? I prefer hiking, that's what I do. 

"You found that rude? LOL
I can show you rude, but I choose not to." 

The same applies. But I wont stoop down my level. 

"U need to stop and breathe for a second. Yes Goemons answer was a lil blunt. But there is a difference between blunt and rude. So let me tell u a lil secret as well, that thick skin everyone here was talking about, u need it on a forum too.

I've been here for a lil while now and have never had issues with rudeness. People here are gunna call it as they see it. And u don't come off as a box of roses on here either. Words are just words, u can't tell true meaning through written words."

Oh no, my feelings are not hurt in the slightest, nor am I affected. I deal with bigger issues that require tougher skin then just a forum. I just find it sad. I can take it, but others will see these kind of comments and think down about this site just as much as the look down a APBT's. It's not good for the site's rep or the dogs. 

As for coming off as a box of roses. I tried to be nice, I held back, I brushed off other comments. I found there are some pleasant people on here. But everyone just freaks out over the simplest things, such as people calling there non papered dogs pit bulls. There are non papered APBT's. Not everyone see's the need to have to show proof of their dogs lineage, some are just pets. Who needs papers if they are going to love and care for the dog while enjoying it's company. It's just terminology. Some people should take a breather about that. You can't stop people from saying what they will, look at the shelters. Every dog with a pit bull shaped head is called a Pit Bull mix.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

ames said:


> Agree Odin but I need to spread rep.
> 
> I am sorry if I hurt your confidence. Please understand its became I am very passionate about this breed. Even though are dogs are not APBT they will be lumped in and when people don't take time to understand and read and learn from others experiences to try to prevent anything from happening something might happen. Something might not. But why take the risk? And I do not mean you are stupid just some of the comments were naive. My apologies. If people don't stick around its their choice. Is a good batch Of people who give their opinions no matter what. If you don't agree it's fine but people are going to comment when they disagree with your opinion and usually have experience to back it up instead of being new and wanting to learn all you can and knock on wood, had no problems! Hope it stays that way I really do. But what's wrong with keeping our dogs and other bull dog pups safest possible out of public spotlight just in case an accident might happen.


It's ok I can completely understand. I am passionate about my Mustang, I have to deal with the same kind of things. I also am against Rodeo's, and I live in the city with the world's oldest rodeo. People become passionate about something and well, go crazy in a sense. It's completely understandable. You always just have to stop and think, the right way to approach something should not be aggressive, defensive. But you should be calm and thorough, you can't really fight fire with fire. So I am not really offended by your comment, I know how you feel. I know I don't know much about the bully breeds, I had done some research before looking into getting one. I just wanted to know a bit more then I already had. No I don't know everything, just the basics. But i'm ok with that. Being as how some point out that he doesn't even count as a bully breed then I don't have anything to worry about. And as for keeping him out of the spotlight, he will not have a chance to be in it. Sure he goes to public places with me, but his main purpose is companionship, and a hiking buddy. I'm an avid hiker, well used to be before I got him. He is not old enough to handle it yet, but that is what he will do. He will get to explore the great out doors with me.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> "U need to stop and breathe for a second. Yes Goemons answer was a lil blunt. But there is a difference between blunt and rude. So let me tell u a lil secret as well, that thick skin everyone here was talking about, u need it on a forum too.
> 
> I've been here for a lil while now and have never had issues with rudeness. People here are gunna call it as they see it. And u don't come off as a box of roses on here either. Words are just words, u can't tell true meaning through written words."
> 
> ...


Look at it this way, why would u want to say u have something u don't. R u a car guy? I can relate it to cars. Let's say u have a 2 door Toyota Paseo, but yet u go around telling everyone about ur 2 door sport coupe and how u wax it everyday and take great care of it and love it. If u don't tell someone what u drive they are going to assume that u have a Camaro or something like that.

If u tell people u have a pit or pit mix ur gunna get the bad reactions. If u tell some one that ur dog could be a mix of several breeds, then u don't get the same reaction. And I agree about shelters, when I rescued Odin that's exactly what his card said pit bull mix. But people feel the need to label things. When I can I simply refer to him as an american shelter dog. If someone pushes the subject I simply say he is a mixed breed with pit bull type traits.

Im not usually so long winded but I just feel the need to explain this. And everytime a thread like this comes up somebody gets their panties in a bunch.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The problem with calling these mutts pit bulls is that it is just helping add to the confusion of what an APBT really is. Your helping them by doing it. That's the intire reason our breed is in such deep  if people would just be honest and say they are mutts or mixed or they really dont know what breed/breeds then our dog bite stats wouldn't be so high. The term pit bull should only be used as a shortened version of APBT. It really sucks that people call everything a pit bull. If all would just stop and call the dogs what they are, mix or unknown, and stopped catagorizing everything as a pit bull the bite stats would drop drastically and BSL wouldn't be such a big issue. Out of all the attacks and media stories almost none of those dogs are APBTs yet they will still say pit bull. Why is this? People continue to judge on looks alone when we know you can not determin a dogs breed on looks alone. You are doing the exact same thing. So when people ask if your dog is a pit bull it's not ok to say yes as you really have no clue. There is nothing wrong with being straight forward and saying no, his breed/breeds are unknown.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

kg420 said:


> The problem with calling these mutts pit bulls is that it is just helping add to the confusion of what an APBT really is. Your helping them by doing it. That's the intire reason our breed is in such deep  if people would just be honest and say they are mutts or mixed or they really dont know what breed/breeds then our dog bite stats wouldn't be so high. The term pit bull should only be used as a shortened version of APBT. It really sucks that people call everything a pit bull. If all would just stop and call the dogs what they are, mix or unknown, and stopped catagorizing everything as a pit bull the bite stats would drop drastically and BSL wouldn't be such a big issue. Out of all the attacks and media stories almost none of those dogs are APBTs yet they will still say pit bull. Why is this? People continue to judge on looks alone when we know you can not determin a dogs breed on looks alone. You are doing the exact same thing. So when people ask if your dog is a pit bull it's not ok to say yes as you really have no clue. There is nothing wrong with being straight forward and saying no, his breed/breeds are unknown.


Well, said.  Here is a link I put elsewhere, but will put here. "PIT BULL" LABEL OFTEN WRONG, DNA TESTING SHOWS | Yonah Ward Grossman

"Pit Bull" is a generic term for the breed. Even in older books where writers used it, they did so because the general public only knew them by that.
Back when the registries started accepting the breed, "American (pit) Bull Terrier" was the accepted name.
However, the Bull Terrier people started crying and protesting.
Notice "pit" was in parentheses...this was to show their use. They were pit dogs. 
Later the () were taken away, and "pit" was given a capital P.
But American (pit) Bull Terrier is the original term for the breed.
"Bulldog" was the name I knew it as as a kid.

Today, anything with the "look" gets tagged "pit bull." This is wrong and misleading.
Peddlers sell dogs as such that have none of the breed in them at all.
People rush to get a "pit bull." Why they do is beyond me.
True ApBT's are not the dogs people imagine them to be.
Want a "watchdog" to keep strangers away, get another breed.
Stranger isn't in this breeds vocabulary.
Many yards with game dogs need other breeds to protect from thieves!
They will readily be leashed by a stranger!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Goemon said:


> Well, said.  Here is a link I put elsewhere, but will put here. "PIT BULL" LABEL OFTEN WRONG, DNA TESTING SHOWS | Yonah Ward Grossman
> 
> "Pit Bull" is a generic term for the breed. Even in older books where writers used it, they did so because the general public only knew them by that.
> Back when the registries started accepting the breed, "American (pit) Bull Terrier" was the accepted name.
> ...


:goodpost: 
I always tell people if they want a guard dog then they need to get another breed. These dogs love people and would rather play with strangers than bark or bite them. Our friend always laughs at his dog and says yea he looks scary but if anyone broke in he'd probably help em carry out the tv lol.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

the love of an american pit bull terrier is unique..... i swear to you guys sometimes when too much time went without samson and i touching and playing he will come up to me and give me a hug....he will put his head next to mine and wrap his legs around my head..... 

i dont doubt his love for me any more than i doubt my sons ..... its unlike anything ive experienced


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> the love of an american pit bull terrier is unique..... i swear to you guys sometimes when too much time went without samson and i touching and playing he will come up to me and give me a hug....he will put his head next to mine and wrap his legs around my head.....
> 
> i dont doubt his love for me any more than i doubt my sons ..... its unlike anything ive experienced


They really are the best breed ever. Their love and loyalty is amazing.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

rodrigo said:


> the love of an american pit bull terrier is unique..... i swear to you guys sometimes when too much time went without samson and i touching and playing he will come up to me and give me a hug....he will put his head next to mine and wrap his legs around my head.....
> 
> i dont doubt his love for me any more than i doubt my sons ..... its unlike anything ive experienced


You said it...UNIQUE. I've never experienced the same with any other breed.
I know what you mean by hugging, lol. Mine do it too.

I have to agree with that kg...they truly are the best breed ever.
Most will never get the chance to know it though. 
Or give the breed a chance to prove it. 
Their loss, our gain!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i would never own another breed, this dog is perfection.... samson is ANYTHING i want him to be ...a couch potato , a crazy jumping dog in the back yard and house ..... affectionate , always wants to be close and be together, ...they show u love....and give lots of kisses ....... im sorry but on that im a big ole fairy... like my son , my dog gets and gives me lots of kisses always.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Goemon said:


> Did I quote you? No. If I have a message for you, you will know it.


You are right, you didn't quote me. But being that the OP didn't state anything about spreading knowledge of the breed and my post a couple above yours did, I couldn't help but be confused. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

ames said:


> Actually completely honest here, "people ask stupid questions" well when I see stupid comments I'm not going to ignore them on here especially.
> 
> Rodrigo - The age old debate if you can breed aggression out if it's been bred in... If you listened to the genetics doctor who was on PBLNR last week he feels he has figured it out. I'm not going to explain its once it was about 45 minutes long. Listen to the show im not sure im buying into it, but it suppors your points.
> 
> Until BSL is eradicated and all dogs are treated equal, you can NOT treat your dog like he is equal because it is their LIFE you are gambling with.


Ames, I really respect they way you post your thoughts and knowledge to others. I listen better to a calm respectful tone than one that is automatically angry or aggressive. I dont get offended by what anyone says on the internet because you have to care first to be effected by it and to get me to care takes the right way of I guess you can say "speaking" to one another on these forums. You have alot of good knowledge and its people like you I came here to learn from!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

For me, I have become very thick skinned on how people react when I walk my dogs. All my dogs where muzzles by my choice, not because of fear of them biting someone but to protect my dogs from someone saying they were bit by them. 
Many times I try to educate the people about the breed and how well mannered my boys are even with comments such as... "I would never let them have raw meat, it will make them crazy and they will attack you.", "Why would you have a vicious dog like that?" I know it's not right but if I'm in a pissy mood and they ask does that dog bite? I respond, "Does he have teeth?" and walk away.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i had a play date today samson vs a boston maltese...the pup is a crapper nipping at samson ...samson showed no aggression and always just pulled his face back and wagged his tail ...... this was with my friend janaes dog ...which she has scolded me for having a wild beast blah blah .... i told her, funny how my dog behaves and yours is a lil devil huh?


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

rodrigo said:


> i had a play date today samson vs a boston maltese...the pup is a crapper nipping at samson ...samson showed no aggression and always just pulled his face back and wagged his tail ...... this was with my friend janaes dog ...which she has scolded me for having a wild beast blah blah .... i told her, funny how my dog behaves and yours is a lil devil huh?


Lmao being an owner of a small unsocialized angry maltese myself I can say I have def seen such a difference. lol I love my maltese, but she is a royal beeotch. She loved me and my family but hated any one else.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

this guy is a boston maltese , so i def see the boston terrier blood in him.... i mean his head fit completely inside my dogs so i wasnt worried hahahahahahah


samson is a big puppy, his behavior has never changed towards new experiences, he goes bonkers for new people or animals...he actually starts crying to cars next to me when we are on the road cuz he wants to go lick the passengers...he literally cries lol


----------



## maggie (Jul 11, 2012)

*pitbull*

i have to do a persuasive speech on pitbull and i want to let the audience know pitbull can be a good pet but i am not sure how to start could anyone help me and i need to present it this thursday i dunno how to start


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

I have had pit mixes but Al is my first pit and there is no denying that he is a pitbull since his ears are cropped and he is very muscular. We just finished our obedience class which started with Al and 3 other dogs and guess how were in the class at the end...ONE..and it was Al, all the other people said that they were afraid of Al because he was a pitbull and wanted to go into another class. The trainer was great and tried to show people how great and friendly he is..but they wouldn't hear of it. When we walk into the vets office people move so that we don't sit next to them...and they stare at him...they don't want to pet him, they don't want him any where near them ...and they sit there with their nasty, growling, snarling little piece of poop dog and they are judging Al because of the way he looks. 

My mission..or I should say our mission is to educate people about the breed and to stop judging them...it so sad because Al just wants people to pet him...he loves people and completely ignores their demon dogs.

Thick skin is necessary if you own this breed.

I am so proud of Al I have only had him for a 6 weeks and he is such a great dog...next class...starting in a few weeks...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jerseypeach said:


> I have had pit mixes but Al is my first pit and there is no denying that he is a pitbull since his ears are cropped and he is very muscular. We just finished our obedience class which started with Al and 3 other dogs and guess how were in the class at the end...ONE..and it was Al, all the other people said that they were afraid of Al because he was a pitbull and wanted to go into another class. The trainer was great and tried to show people how great and friendly he is..but they wouldn't hear of it. When we walk into the vets office people move so that we don't sit next to them...and they stare at him...they don't want to pet him, they don't want him any where near them ...and they sit there with their nasty, growling, snarling little piece of poop dog and they are judging Al because of the way he looks.
> 
> My mission..or I should say our mission is to educate people about the breed and to stop judging them...it so sad because Al just wants people to pet him...he loves people and completely ignores their demon dogs.
> 
> ...


Sooooo because his ears are cropped and he is muscular that makes him an APBT? Dogos, Presas, Corsos, Boxers.... all muscular dogs that are usually cropped so I'm just wondering how your logic fits? Unless you have papers and a pedigree on your dog then you have a mix of some kind, not an APBT... pit bull type dog at best.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

perhaps I used the wrong wording...I do not have papers I do not know his pedigree, now whether or not he is or isn't doesn't matter to me...I am not the one judging him...I am merely saying that people assume since his ears are cropped and he looks pitbullish therefore he is...I can turn blue in the face telling people that he is a mix or some kind, it doesn't matter they have already profiled him as a pitbull, that is all I am saying...nothing more and nothing less. He is a wonderful, sweet loving dog regardless of what he is or isn't ...nuff said on the subject...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Sooooo because his ears are cropped and he is muscular that makes him an APBT? Dogos, Presas, Corsos, Boxers.... all muscular dogs that are usually cropped so I'm just wondering how your logic fits? Unless you have papers and a pedigree on your dog then you have a mix of some kind, not an APBT... pit bull type dog at best.


i dont think she was trying to say he was an APBT. i dont wanna get into any huge debate here... but the way i read it meant that he was a "pit bull" in the media and general public sense of the word. u know, when u say "hes an american shelter dog" and people come back with "u mean hes a pit bull, lady".


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i dont think she was trying to say he was an APBT. i dont wanna get into any huge debate here... but the way i read it meant that he was a "pit bull" in the media and general public sense of the word. u know, when u say "hes an american shelter dog" and people come back with "u mean hes a pit bull, lady".


Exactly...thanks GF!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jerseypeach said:


> perhaps I used the wrong wording...I do not have papers I do not know his pedigree, now whether or not he is or isn't doesn't matter to me...I am not the one judging him...I am merely saying that people assume since his ears are cropped and he looks pitbullish therefore he is...I can turn blue in the face telling people that he is a mix or some kind, it doesn't matter they have already profiled him as a pitbull, that is all I am saying...nothing more and nothing less. He is a wonderful, sweet loving dog regardless of what he is or isn't ...nuff said on the subject...





Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i dont think she was trying to say he was an APBT. i dont wanna get into any huge debate here... but the way i read it meant that he was a "pit bull" in the media and general public sense of the word. u know, when u say "hes an american shelter dog" and people come back with "u mean hes a pit bull, lady".





jerseypeach said:


> Exactly...thanks GF!


Got it..... carry on


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol I hear comments like that all the time best thing to do is just ignore them.. People always say when I walk by with Shorty and they have there small dog.. "That dog would eat you for a snack"... Or little kids asking there parents if they can pet him... "No not a good idea those are the type of mean dogs you want to avoid... Granted I never let strangers pet my dog anyways, just how I am... But some people are ridiculous lol


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a woman in a store tell her kids they couldnt pet my dogs but she let them run up and pet a dachshund that looked ready to bite their fingers off..


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

I always get the " does he bite " question with a scared look in their eyes when taking my dog for walks. I usually say he has not bitten anyone yet an walk off, just because I don't want those types interacting with my dog anyways.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

kg420 said:


> The problem with calling these mutts pit bulls is that it is just helping add to the confusion of what an APBT really is. Your helping them by doing it. That's the intire reason our breed is in such deep  if people would just be honest and say they are mutts or mixed or they really dont know what breed/breeds then our dog bite stats wouldn't be so high. The term pit bull should only be used as a shortened version of APBT. It really sucks that people call everything a pit bull. If all would just stop and call the dogs what they are, mix or unknown, and stopped catagorizing everything as a pit bull the bite stats would drop drastically and BSL wouldn't be such a big issue. Out of all the attacks and media stories almost none of those dogs are APBTs yet they will still say pit bull. Why is this? People continue to judge on looks alone when we know you can not determin a dogs breed on looks alone. You are doing the exact same thing. So when people ask if your dog is a pit bull it's not ok to say yes as you really have no clue. There is nothing wrong with being straight forward and saying no, his breed/breeds are unknown.


The problem I run into when trying to explain that I do not know my dogs heritage/breeding/bloodline/whatever, and that he is a mixed breed is that most of the time I get "but he has to have pit bull in him, look at his head" and other such stuff.

I have literally talked myself blue in the face trying to explain that there is absolutely no way to tell what kind of dog he is, since he was found in a parking lot, and had no pedigree tied around his neck when he was found...just a chain.

It can be very difficult to get that point across. I think that the best thing mixed breed owners can do is make sure that their buddy is well trained and well behaved in public, and never do anything to give any type of bull dog (whether mixed or purebred) a bad public image.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

Jaws101 said:


> A bit rude much? And now I see why only a handful of people actually stick around on this site. I see the same usual people and this clearly shows why. Others have become discouraged and or chased off with comments and statements like these. Let me tell you a little secret, if you want to educate people, try to not be such and arse about it. You are not helping the breed anymore then the media with this kind of attitude.


Most of the ones that don't stick around is because they don't like being told they are wrong. So, they go to another forum until they can find someone that agrees with them no matter how wrong they are. I have found that the members on this forum are the best educated and most willing people to help you learn about this breed. Yeah, they may sound "rude" as you say but after saying the same thing over and over and over and it not seem to be sinking in, can test your patience just a little. You start to feel like you are dealing with a stubborn child. jmo If they didn't care they wouldn't respond.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost:
> I always tell people if they want a guard dog then they need to get another breed. These dogs love people and would rather play with strangers than bark or bite them. Our friend always laughs at his dog and says yea he looks scary but if anyone broke in he'd probably help em carry out the tv lol.


I know this is off subject but have you seen that insurance commercial where the dog is sitting there while the burglars are stealing everything in the house? When I saw that the first thing that I thought of was that is exactly what one of these dogs would be doing.


----------

